# scrambled eggs



## lynell (Sep 26, 2008)

is it right you can give kittens scrambled eggs to stop loose poos ??:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

I would say you can give it alongside other measures ie pro-kolin, canacur etc.

However, the best thing is boiled chicken or white fish with rice. Are there any other symptoms? Have you seen a vet at all?

Louise
X


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

lynell said:


> is it right you can give kittens scrambled eggs to stop loose poos ??:


I have given scambled egss it does firm them up. I have also given white fish which is good to.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi & welcome. I would say the same as fluffy and sullivan But if it's a continuos problem, best to see your vet too*


----------



## lynell (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks to all who replyed so far,,,there are no other symptons at all they're fine in themselves running riot as kittens do


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

lynell said:


> Thanks to all who replyed so far,,,there are no other symptons at all they're fine in themselves running riot as kittens do


Sorry got the impression it was just one kitty if its the whloe litter with loose bowels you may have to look at the current food there on. Keep an eye just incase its a bug or some thing have they all been wormed.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I did'nt realise it was more than 1 either, lol. Is it a litter you have bred yourself, or some kittens you've just got ?*


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I did'nt realise it was more than 1 either, lol. Is it a litter you have bred yourself, or some kittens you've just got ?*


Thinking the same thoughts i think. Meant to ask whats your cats name in your picture. (paw in air shot )


----------



## lynell (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi i have 2 kittens,one is ok,,can u tell me what Pro-Kolin & Cancur is pls


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I was told once, that the egg yolk from a boiled egg (not white) binds them up and the yolk of raw egg to do the opposite.

My lot have scrambled egg made with goats yoghurt every morning, and love it.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i might try mine with a bit of scrambled egg as a treat! will it give them the trumps though.lol


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

lynell said:


> is it right you can give kittens scrambled eggs to stop loose poos ??:


A little bit of raw minced steak will stop runny poo's.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I was told once, that the egg yolk from a boiled egg (not white) binds them up and the yolk of raw egg to do the opposite.
> 
> My lot have scrambled egg made with goats yoghurt every morning, and love it.


aaaw that is dedication.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

has anyone else heard this? 
Raw Eggs -Contain an enzyme called avidin, which decreases the absorption of biotin (a B vitamin). This can lead to skin and hair coat problems. If fed frequently to cats.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

but ok as an ocasional treat surely


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> but ok as an ocasional treat surely


yeah i would have thought so. i did find this on a page that also had these, some of them seem relevant but the bone and raw fish one puzzles me doesn't specify cooked bones or what sort of fish. 

Items to avoid Reasons to avoid
Alcoholic beverages Can cause intoxication, coma, and death.

Baby food Can contain onion powder, which can be toxic to cats. (Please see onion below.) Can also result in nutritional deficiencies, if fed in large amounts.

Bones from fish, poultry, or other meat sources Can cause obstruction or laceration of the digestive system.

Canned tuna (for human consumption) Large amounts can cause malnutrition, since it lacks proper levels of vitamins and minerals.

Chocolate, coffee, tea, and other caffeine Contain caffeine, theobromine, or theophylline, which can be toxic and affect the heart and nervous system.

Citrus oil extracts Can cause vomiting.

Dog food If accidental ingestion, will not cause a problem; if fed repeatedly, may result in malnutrition and diseases affecting the heart.

Fat trimmings Can cause pancreatitis.

Grapes and raisins Contain an unknown toxin, which can damage the kidneys.

Human vitamin supplements containing iron Can damage the lining of the digestive system and be toxic to the other organs including the liver and kidneys.

Large amounts of liver Can cause Vitamin A toxicity, which affects muscles and bones.

Macadamia nuts Contain an unknown toxin, which can affect the digestive and nervous systems and muscle.

Marijuana Can depress the nervous system, cause vomiting, and changes in the heart rate.

Milk and other dairy products Some adult cats and dogs do not have sufficient amounts of the enzyme lactase, which breaks down the lactose in milk. This can result in diarrhea. Lactose-free milk products are available for cats.

Moldy or spoiled food, garbage Can contain multiple toxins causing vomiting and diarrhea and can also affect other organs.

Mushrooms Can contain toxins, which may affect multiple systems in the body, cause shock, and result in death.

Onions and garlic (raw, cooked, or powder) Contain sulfoxides and disulfides, which can damage red blood cells and cause anemia. Cats are more susceptible than dogs. Garlic is less toxic than onions.

Persimmons Seeds can cause intestinal obstruction and enteritis.

Potato, rhubarb, and tomato leaves; potato and tomato stems Contain oxalates, which can affect the digestive, nervous, and urinary systems. This is more of a problem in livestock.

Raw eggs Contain an enzyme called avidin, which decreases the absorption of biotin (a B vitamin). This can lead to skin and hair coat problems. Raw eggs may also contain Salmonella.

Raw fish Can result in a thiamine (a B vitamin) deficiency leading to loss of appetite, seizures, and in severe cases, death. More common if raw fish is fed regularly.

Salt If eaten in large quantities it may lead to electrolyte imbalances.
String Can become trapped in the digestive system; called a "string foreign body."

Sugary foods Can lead to obesity, dental problems, and possibly diabetes mellitus.

Table scraps (in large amounts) Table scraps are not nutritionally balanced. They should never be more than 10% of the diet. Fat should be trimmed from meat; bones should not be fed.

Tobacco Contains nicotine, which affects the digestive and nervous systems. Can result in rapid heart beat, collapse, coma, and death.

Yeast dough Can expand and produce gas in the digestive system, causing pain and possible rupture of the stomach or intestines.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Avidin is contained in the *white *of a raw egg, which is why it is advised not to give raw egg white to cats. The yolk is fine and an excellent source of nutrients. I give my queens raw egg yolk and evap after they have just given birth for energy. I have seen raw meat recipes for cats with the addition of raw yolks as well.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

My girl Kiki likes scrambled eggs - normally I cook it softly but I shall see if its possible to separate the yolk and give that to her instead of the way she likes it - ie to dive in, lapping the egg as I am trying to whisk it ... 

Very informative thread


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Avidin is contained in the *white *of a raw egg, which is why it is advised not to give raw egg white to cats. The yolk is fine and an excellent source of nutrients. I give my queens raw egg yolk and evap after they have just given birth for energy. I have seen raw meat recipes for cats with the addition of raw yolks as well.


ah! cheers for that i was gonna look it up later. beat me to it!


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> yeah i would have thought so. i did find this on a page that also had these, some of them seem relevant but the bone and raw fish one puzzles me doesn't specify cooked bones or what sort of fish.
> 
> Items to avoid Reasons to avoid
> Alcoholic beverages Can cause intoxication, coma, and death.
> ...


The bone 1 concerns me as have been giving Taz a chicken drumstick and he has been enjoying gnawing on the bone too.

Taz is a gutted though as after reading that I've taken his glasss of red wine and cigarette off him


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> yeah i would have thought so. i did find this on a page that also had these, some of them seem relevant but the bone and raw fish one puzzles me doesn't specify cooked bones or what sort of fish.
> 
> Items to avoid  Reasons to avoid
> Alcoholic beverages Can cause intoxication, coma, and death.
> ...


Oh bugger. no more spliffs or the odd can of stella for the mogs then..and they were soooooo happy

Joke honest


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL Binx!!! Mine love raiding the bin if they get half a chance and we have only just got rid of the curry stains from our silver MC girl's face!!! Perhaps I should show them the list above and tell them they need to be a bit more picky!!! I dread to think what they find to nibble on around the house, especially the way the kids eat!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> LOL Binx!!! Mine love raiding the bin if they get half a chance and we have only just got rid of the curry stains from our silver MC girl's face!!! Perhaps I should show them the list above and tell them they need to be a bit more picky!!!


*Hahaha......*



> Chocolate, coffee, tea, and other caffeine Contain caffeine, theobromine, or theophylline, which can be toxic and affect the heart and nervous system.


*Our border collie loved a bowl of tea on a morning, she lived til she was 14*


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> LOL Binx!!! Mine love raiding the bin if they get half a chance and we have only just got rid of the curry stains from our silver MC girl's face!!! Perhaps I should show them the list above and tell them they need to be a bit more picky!!! I dread to think what they find to nibble on around the house, especially the way the kids eat!


Hey, a little bit of what you fancy does you good!! And boy doesn't that curry stain!!! My kids feed the animals with the little "scooby snacks" they leave around!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

I cam down yesterday morning and thought that it was some more of her tortie markings coming through!!! Still, she seems fine today except I swear she was drooling whilst looking at my hubby having a beer


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> I cam down yesterday morning and thought that it was some more of her tortie markings coming through!!! Still, she seems fine today except I swear she was drooling whilst looking at my hubby having a beer


Ha!!! Good old tortie markings, must cover up a multiple of sins, thinking of getting some myself LOL


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, yea they do.....unlike a pure white cat*


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha......*
> 
> *Our border collie loved a bowl of tea on a morning, she lived til she was 14*


My staffie x loves a drink of tea too - every morning I make tea and toast and she has half the toast with me (with jam) Bless it's her little special treat


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

To be honest, I haven't found anything so far that they will turn their noses up at!!! They have had toast, cereal, sandwiches, pasta, plaster...the list goes on!!!

I'm amazed they are still so healthy and not bald with 3 legs and no teeth!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, i'll add wallpaper to that list, lol. The kittens have destroyed numerous walls in here lately, they walk about with bits sticking out their mouths, then the moggy takes great delight in using the hallway & stairs paper as a scratching post, despite having god knows how many proper scratchers*


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> To be honest, I haven't found anything so far that they will turn their noses up at!!! They have had toast, cereal, sandwiches, pasta, plaster...the list goes on!!!
> 
> I'm amazed they are still so healthy and not bald with 3 legs and no teeth!!!


Tee hee, must be the plaster binding them together!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

We have exactly the same - we now have a patch of wallpaper missing in the lounge where they just pick at it....still, it could probably do with a bit of a spruce up anyway!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Tee hee, must be the plaster binding them together!!!


*PMSL*



> We have exactly the same - we now have a patch of wallpaper missing in the lounge where they just pick at it....still, it could probably do with a bit of a spruce up anyway!!!


*I would'nt of minded, but the rooms they've done it to are the newly decorated ones i'm sure that there must be something in wallpaper paste that attracts them*


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Shouldn't knock it til you've tried it!!! Could taste lovely couldn't it???

I know with plaster it is something to do with the minerals but as for the paste, not a clue!!!

Still, probably more the fact it was newly decorated and they knew they shouldn't be doing it at all - that's how our cat's minds seem to work!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, i'll have to try a paste sarnie, lol.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't think I'll be joining you for that one but feel free to let us know how it goes down lol


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, i'll have to try a paste sarnie, lol.*


Mmmm do you think it will taste pasty. lol xxxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, *


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

if it's good enough for the cats, it can't be that bad. Although, having caught one drinking from out of the toilet the other day...I wouldn't trust their judgement too much!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ewwww.....PMSL*


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Yummy yummy, extra vitamins and minerals....


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Needless to say the lid stays firmly down now lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, yea mine does too, lol.
Shame u could'nt put a lid on the bath, lol*


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

True! I was convinced Scarlett was going to fall in when I was bathing the kids tonight - they were sitting there in hysterics going 'Jump, jump, jump...'!!!

One big fluffy maine coon plus 3 kids and a big bubbly bath does not mix well together!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, no, lol.
Loki, jumped in my hubbys bath luckily he had'nt quite got in it.....was funny though, he was running round and round the room water flying everywhere. Obviously did'nt bother him, cause he still sits on the side*


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

One of my girls has fallen in twice so I guess there's no teaching some of them! They do like to sit in the sink and watch us all too!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, yea the 2 boys like to lie in the sink and sleep, lol*


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

oo i fancy scrambled eggs may make me and coleo some tomorrow x


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldn't mind but they come out smelling of toothpaste where the kids aim isn't very good!! Still, makes them minty fresh!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> oo i fancy scrambled eggs may make me and coleo some tomorrow x


That's just reminded me what this whole post was about lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I wouldn't mind but they come out smelling of toothpaste where the kids aim isn't very good!! Still, makes them minty fresh


!

*Hahaha, yea*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ColeosMummy
> oo i fancy scrambled eggs may make me and coleo some tomorrow x
> 
> That's just reminded me what this whole post was about lol


*Lol, how did we get from scrambled eggs, to wallpaper paste then sinks, hahaha

Nice with tommy sauce on...yummy*


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Lol, how did we get from scrambled eggs, to wallpaper paste then sinks, hahaha
> 
> Nice with tommy sauce on...yummy*


No idea....! Still, makes for an interesting read doesn't it!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, yea, bit of lighthearted fun*


----------

